# Split Apprenticeship Canada/US



## Sparker19 (Jun 1, 2021)

I am 30 years old and I have 2 years of experience as an electrical apprentice. I am currently a Canadian citizen (living in Ontario) and looking to end up with a job in the US to continue my apprenticeship, where my spouse potentially has a job opportunity. We currently don't know exactly which state yet.
I have a couple questions about my current position:

Would schooling in the Canada be any real benefit to becoming an electrician in the US?
Are the hours that I have already done in Canada counted as if I had done work in the US? (assuming I would have PR/work permit etc) and if so can they still be counted if we need to come back to Canada?
Any comments/directed info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am sure one of the USA guys will chime in, however you need to understand the system in the USA is totally different. There are not any states I believe that have "state wide" licencing, each is done by there county. Some require a licence and some don't, etc. Some states have a reciprocal agreements, but you may need 3 or 4 licences if you live in a "tri-state" area such as Ohio, Kentucky and Indiana if you want to work in all of them.

As far as coming back to Canada, you would have to jump through the same hoops as any other person with foreign credentials. In most cases, schooling is not transferable, only the equivalent to the C of Q.

Cheers
John


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

My State, Texas, did away with all the city licenses and went to a State wide license and a single State test.
Here in Texas, any hours you earned must be signed off on by a Master Electrician.
Finding an exact answer may be difficult.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Virginia has Statewide licensing, get your letters of time in the trade. As I keep saying if you come to Washington DC metro area and all you need to be able to do is breathe to get a job in the trade.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> Virginia has Statewide licensing, get your letters of time in the trade. As I keep saying if you come to Washington DC metro area and all you need to be able to do is breathe to get a job in the trade.


Because you have brought this up multiple times I just gotta ask: Is the "shortage" of electricians in the Washington DC area real? Or is it really a shortage of decent pay? According to "Where2Bro":

26 WASHINGTON, DC - (301) 459-2900

JOBLINE - (202) 829-6061 OR (800) 792-1091

SCALE -

METRO ZONE = $48.00

SHENANDOAH ZONE = $32.57

ROANOKE ZONE = $25.09 

So.... 48 an hour is JW wage? Really? Our nation's capitol is paying JWs the Long Island residential rate? Are suburban homes within an hour's commute to DC not 500k? Are new trucks not 50K? Is gasoline not 2.50 a gallon?


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

That is a good question. I know Virginia is a right to work state, so pay sometimes is what they want to pay you if you aren't in a union with set pay. Not sure what the District uses just federal law and/or what the City law has on pay? Or more likely law has nothing to do with it, and it's supply/demand? People travelling from low income areas to come to D.C. to work?


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I think you really need to look at this per state and per province. BC has a trades authority (Industry Training Authority (ITA)) that evaluates workplace hours for possible credit. I don't know what other places do.

IMHO, you're better off to get your Red Seal first.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Your best bet is to be licensed here first and then see what the rules are in whichever state you land. I'd try contacting prospective state licensing boards ( if one exist where you're going) and find out exactly what you need and how many hoops you'll have to jump through. I've never heard of anyone attempting to transfer apprenticeship hours across the border. Not saying it can't be done, but I wouldn't count on it.
Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am glad to hear that some states have statewide licensing. It seemed pretty unreasonable that each county did their own thing; I would need 4 licences just work in my local area of Ontario and generally our cities are more spread out then most USA cities.

Cheers
John


----------



## Sparker19 (Jun 1, 2021)

Navyguy said:


> I am glad to hear that some states have statewide licensing. It seemed pretty unreasonable that each county did their own thing; I would need 4 licences just work in my local area of Ontario and generally our cities are more spread out then most USA cities.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Thank you John


----------



## Sparker19 (Jun 1, 2021)

ValeoBill said:


> Your best bet is to be licensed here first and then see what the rules are in whichever state you land. I'd try contacting prospective state licensing boards ( if one exist where you're going) and find out exactly what you need and how many hoops you'll have to jump through. I've never heard of anyone attempting to transfer apprenticeship hours across the border. Not saying it can't be done, but I wouldn't count on it.
> Let us know how you make out.


Thank you so, much will do


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Navyguy said:


> I am glad to hear that some states have statewide licensing. It seemed pretty unreasonable that each county did their own thing; I would need 4 licences just work in my local area of Ontario and generally our cities are more spread out then most USA cities.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Realize that the United states is almost like 50 EU countries grouped under one national flag in many respects. New York City required electrician's licenses almost a century ago - whereas in some Upstate New York counties no license is necessary to this day.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

If you can finish your red seal and get certified. If as you said if your wife a prospective job check with that state. 
Example is in PA the license don't help except in big cities, but there is not formal program so 2 years don't help when someone is looking for a JW.
I Colorado you need a state license to work in a field that involves the public, such as residential or commercial. But not in Industrial such as manufacturing.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------

